# What type of rocks are these???



## cuznstephen90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hey, looking for some advice about adding rocks to my Cichlid aquarium. I went to my LFS today and bought some rocks but realized I never asked what type of rocks they were. Once I realized this the store was closed. I posted some pictures to see if anyone has a clue because I don't want to sway my PH too much. I did test the rocks with acid and they bubbled quite a bit too. My PH is currently at 8 so I'm also wondering if I were to add these is my PH likely to change a lot? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks to be some sort of granite or quartz. Reminds me of the rock that our local road department uses to help stop washing in and around drainage ditches.


----------

